

FARK Founder Drew Curtis Escapes 'Patent Troll' Suit  - radicaldreamer
http://idealab.talkingpointsmemo.com/2011/08/farkcom-founder-escapes-patent-trolls-clutches.php

======
Joakal
Seems like YC is vulnerable to this. I wonder if YC settled and/or got gagged.

